# Pair of Rotties....



## NorthShore (Feb 3, 2006)

Heros sp. Rotkeil. Picked them up yesterday....

_click on pics to enlarge_


----------



## CichlidAndrew (Jun 29, 2005)

Nice fish and amazing pics!


----------



## CDMOK (Mar 28, 2008)

Oh man! Absolutely beautiful.


----------



## curviceps (Aug 10, 2003)

Stunning, that male especially is amazing looking


----------



## Big Vine (Feb 26, 2007)

Nice pickup...beautiful pair! :thumb: 
BV


----------



## NorthShore (Feb 3, 2006)

Thanks guys! 

They're supposed to be a proven pair. I put them in the 125 with the Hecklii and they really brought out the Hecklii.


----------



## NorthShore (Feb 3, 2006)

Well they spawned today.  :dancing:

_click on pics to enlarge_


















I hope there's some viable fry there....


----------



## FAMILYOFFISHLOVERS (Mar 15, 2008)

absolutely gorgeous fish! :thumb:


----------



## prowler09 (Nov 29, 2007)

wow! very nice fish :thumb:

how big are they?


----------



## NorthShore (Feb 3, 2006)

Thanks, guys!

The male is about 4-4.5" and the female half an inch smaller.


----------



## Big Vine (Feb 26, 2007)

Wow, that sure didn't take long! :lol: 
BV :dancing:


----------



## NorthShore (Feb 3, 2006)

:lol: BV, not it didn't. We have wrigglers today....

_click on pic _


----------



## CDMOK (Mar 28, 2008)

I can't get over your camera's quality!

Make sure you catch the fry in action when the fully emerge


----------



## NorthShore (Feb 3, 2006)

Eyes are starting to develop....

_click on pic__
_


----------



## jdgambler111 (Apr 1, 2008)

Let me know if and when you want to sell a few.


----------



## edburress (Jun 9, 2007)

Beautiful fish :thumb:


----------



## Nighthawk (Mar 13, 2003)

Great looking rots. I'm thinking of ordering some from Jeff Rapps.

I guess they've proved they're a proven pair!


----------



## NorthShore (Feb 3, 2006)

Thanks!

Wrigglers 24 hours later...The parents moved them to a different piece of slate yesterday. They're a bit further away today.

_click on pic _


----------



## NorthShore (Feb 3, 2006)

Today....

_click on pic _


----------



## Desi&lt;3 (Feb 13, 2008)

Let me know when you want to sale the the fry, too! They are beautiful!


----------



## NorthShore (Feb 3, 2006)

The firtst batch were eaten by thier tank mates. This is the second batch. 
_
click on pics to enlarge_


----------



## Desi&lt;3 (Feb 13, 2008)

They look great!


----------



## Big Vine (Feb 26, 2007)

They're really beautiful fish!
Is that momma's eyeball I see peering out from the shadows back there? :fish:

BV


----------



## NorthShore (Feb 3, 2006)

Thanks, guys! 

Yes, BV, that's momma in the background. She was much more shy about the camera than Dad. He charged several times and had a real fit when I was placing my flashes above the tank. opcorn:


----------



## Decoder (Dec 31, 2006)

Excellent fish and shots. How do you make those border effects in photoshop?


----------



## NorthShore (Feb 3, 2006)

Decoder said:


> Excellent fish and shots. How do you make those border effects in photoshop?


Thanks!

In PS, click on crop tool, right click on photo. Create background copy. Right click again on photo, go to blending options. You'll see where you can click on drop shadow and if you like the edge, bevel and emboss. Close that screen, go to image menu and then on to canvas size. You can then decide how wide you want the border (the area in white) and you can choose any colour for the border. Close that window and then go to ayer menu, and click on flatten image. Done.


----------



## Decoder (Dec 31, 2006)

Thank you.


----------



## the_evil_dickfeldi (Feb 17, 2006)

Hi Noth long time no see, sorry I stopped keeping Tropheus because I'm too weak-livered to deal with Bloat(What a horrible experience for the fish!  )

I love your rotkeils, so much I'm actually considering keeping some  Their shape is similar to severums. Do they like eating plants? Because if they do..... 

Ted


----------



## NorthShore (Feb 3, 2006)

Hello Ted. 

Rotkeils are actually severums so I imagine they would love a nice fresh salad everyday. :lol:


----------



## the_evil_dickfeldi (Feb 17, 2006)

Even if it's not fresh or tasty like anubias? Darn.....

What do you keep them with? Definantly not your ts :lol: Maybe alone?

Ted


----------



## NorthShore (Feb 3, 2006)

No plants with these guys. I keep them in a 6 foot 125 with a small group of adult Hecklii. Driftwood and flowerpots only. :lol:


----------



## NorthShore (Feb 3, 2006)

Well after 8 or 10 spawns and no fry surviving past the 3rd day of swimming, I moved these guys into their own 120 with a small west african cichlid as dither. They spawned a few days ago, so I'll try again to track the growth of the fry with photos.

_click on pics to enlarge_


----------



## redzebra24 (Sep 28, 2005)

Hey Gerry,
Great pictures as always, congrats on the spawns. Sorry to hear most didn't make it. Post up some other pictures if you have some time.

-Radek


----------



## blairo1 (May 7, 2006)

How did I miss this!

Great stuff Gerry, so you're part of the Rottie club eh. Nice to see some captures of the male doing the dark, fiery eyed war dance. He was probably going nuts at his reflection in the camera - my male does that if I'm taking pics of him, as I move the focus ring he obviously catches glimpses of himself and every time he ends up charging around the tank and looking at me like your male in a couple of the pics on page 2.

Aug19rot is a lovely photo of the male and female.

Gerry these are very crisp images, what are you shooting at here, how much post processing is going on?

Superb fish and lovely captures.
Blair.


----------



## NorthShore (Feb 3, 2006)

Thanks, Radek, Blair. 

Very little pp, Blair. Step up to a D300/105mm combo and you'll see the difference a cmos sensor makes.


----------



## blairo1 (May 7, 2006)

Very nice,

Beautifully clean images. So, who wants to donate to the, Blair gets a D300, fund. No one?

Oh well, I'll have to keep enjoying your photos until then eh Gerry.

:thumb:


----------



## Big Vine (Feb 26, 2007)

Beautiful pair, and excellent pics. :thumb: 
BV


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

How did I miss this? I always zone in on your shots, Gerry! (And then while I'm reading through the thread I'm thinking WHERE IS BLAIR???)

You two boys are really making me want some of these!


----------



## NorthShore (Feb 3, 2006)

Thanks, Blair, BV and Kim. Kim, I'm surprised you don't have these yet! Pix do not do them justice.

Blair, once I tire of this dslr, I'll consider sending it to you.


----------



## blairo1 (May 7, 2006)

Pics really _don't_ do them justice, but yours come pretty **** close Gerry .

IMO the reason Rottie keepers feel that pictures don't do them justice is because one picture just _cannot_ show how the myriad of colours shift and change as the fish moves. Your pics are great because they really bring out a lot of those colours.

I'm not a cheapskate, Gerry, I'll pay for shipping.... :lol:.

:thumb:


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

Actually, I've got less fish right now than I've had in years...But that also means I have empty tanks with all sorts of potential! :lol:

I just never see these around here, but I may be seeing younger ones that just aren't catching my eye like your adults do!


----------



## NorthShore (Feb 3, 2006)

blairo1 said:


> IMO the reason Rottie keepers feel that pictures don't do them justice is because one picture just _cannot_ show how the myriad of colours shift and change as the fish moves.
> 
> :thumb:


Bang on, Blair.


----------



## NorthShore (Feb 3, 2006)

cichlidaholic said:


> I just never see these around here, but I may be seeing younger ones that just aren't catching my eye like your adults do!


They aren't very common, and I'm not sure why. Mine have had spawns with 500 fry easily. The current spawn is less than that, but these guys have been throwing fry regularly since *** had them.

Maybe they don't look like much when they're young... :?


----------



## NorthShore (Feb 3, 2006)

A couple from this evening....

_click on pics to enlarge_


----------



## Big Vine (Feb 26, 2007)

:drooling:


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

Big Vine said:


> :drooling:


Back off, BV...I'm closer than you! :lol:


----------



## RayQ (Sep 26, 2007)

Those fish are GREAT Gerry! Glad to see you shooting them again!

Ray


----------



## Big Vine (Feb 26, 2007)

cichlidaholic said:


> Big Vine said:
> 
> 
> > :drooling:
> ...


LMAO!!! 

BV


----------



## NorthShore (Feb 3, 2006)

Had a 2 hour power outage yesterday. The female is now in one corner with the dither fish, the male is hiding behind the driftwood and I don't see any fry. :?


----------



## Multies (Mar 9, 2007)

ouch..
these are great fish man!
how big do they grow?
severms seem real big to me(or its just that im comparing them to my shelldwellers :lol: )
4.5inches doesnt seem very big to me. but they sure do look nice


----------



## NorthShore (Feb 3, 2006)

Thanks. I'm not sure about the rotkeils but I know there are some severums that go to 9-10". The male is about 6" now and the female is lagging behind.

The pair is back together again. :dancing: :thumb:


----------



## blairo1 (May 7, 2006)

My male is about 6" SL, 8" TL.

They really slow down once they hit the 6" SL mark, finnage becomes longer and more flowing and instead of growing in length they start to really bulk up. I'd be surprised if mine gets more than 7"SL, I imagine that now his growth has slowed to a crawl it will be many months, even longer, before he hits the 7" SL mark.



> The pair is back together again.


Good to hear it, sounds like they were just a bit spooked from unexpected change. If yours are anything like mine they've sussed the routine and if something suddenly changes I find my male goes into his corner, darkens to almost black, and sulks :lol:.


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

blairo1 said:


> I find my male goes into his corner, darkens to almost black, and sulks :lol:.


Typical male... :lol:


----------



## NorthShore (Feb 3, 2006)

cichlidaholic said:


> blairo1 said:
> 
> 
> > I find my male goes into his corner, darkens to almost black, and sulks :lol:.
> ...


 :? :lol:


----------



## blairo1 (May 7, 2006)

:lol:, shocking!


----------



## klumsyninja (Aug 14, 2008)

Gorgeous fish and pics!

Update?


----------



## NorthShore (Feb 3, 2006)

Whoa! It's been a while for this thread, lol. I have a recent pic of the male. These guys have not spawned for the past while and it doesn't look like the cichla plan on letting them spawn either. I added some geos to that tank tonight, so hopefully that pushes them to get jiggy wit it. 

_click pic_


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

Awwww, Gerry, he just wants to see more of your photography, as do we all!

That fish is stunning! :thumb:

klumsyninja just purchased a few of these guys! I plan to hit him up for some of them once his start breeding! :lol:


----------



## klumsyninja (Aug 14, 2008)

Kim if you're serious then get a tank together because I can't keep all 6 of these little guys together for long.. let me know when it's cycled and you got fish!

Northshore, I'll never get tired of pics of these so shoot away if you're in the mood.

They're so nice as adults! (juvies are fun too)


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

Not right now! I've got brichardi coming out my ears and I'm still working on turning that bottom tank into an all male tank, and I refuse to set up another one!

I'll have to wait until I get bored with something... :wink:

But thank you very much for the offer!

I was actually looking at some of them at a LFS on Friday - that was the first time I've allowed myself in a LFS since I got rid of those other 12 tanks, and it wasn't a good idea!


----------



## mdog (Dec 10, 2002)

I have really enjoyed the photos NorthShore - beautiful fish. I do have a question on the Heckelii you mentioned. Do you see much aggression? I have been keeping 1 male for several years that is about 5 - 6" now. I recently added 2 more Heckelii about 3" and it now looks like they might all be males. Do you think this is a problem? Thanks


----------



## NorthShore (Feb 3, 2006)

Thanks, mdog. 

The Hecklii were surprisingly aggressive. I started with 7 adults and ended up with 4 before trading them off. I'm not sure if it was because of the females in the group, and the males wanting to spawn, but they beat on each other quite regularly.


----------

